# can you put colour in your hair in a way as not to get root growth?



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

as the title says really?  does anyone know if this is possible?

i would like to go and put some colour in my hair but due to saving for ISCI this would be a one off 'toni and guy' treat for me, but is there a way i can have colour put in but re-growth isnt shown??


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello Kitten - the only way is to go for semi-permanent colours - that way the colour gradually fades over 6-8 weeks and you don't get the regrowth line at the roots.  Bit expensive to get it coloured every 6-8 weeks though at Toni and Guy.  That's why I do it myself  
Any permanent colours will always have regrowth unfortunately.  The only other thing is to have lowlights or highlights so the roots aren't so noticeable?  

HTH  
GIA Too xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

yer i think i want highlights or low lights..... dont know what the difference is. just wanna add a splash of colour. oh no i would go back to toni and guy this is just a one off treat!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Highlights / lowlights are probably the best way of permanently colouring and avoiding major regrowth issues. Obviously depends on how much and how many highlights you have and how fast your hair grows but if you only have a splash of colour  and have them very fine and your hair doesn't grow too fast then you can go up to three months before the grow out become obvious. Also, if you have them nearish to your natural colour so you're just lifting your natural tone a bit that can make the grow out less obvious. What I used to do was wait until the point when they almost needed redoing and, if I didn't want them done again, I'd put a semi-permanent over the top close to my own shade which helped to fade them back to normal colour quicker. 

There's no real difference between highlights and lowlights as far as I can tell. One is usually referred to for fair hair (to lighten it) and the other for darker hair (to intensify the colour / darken it). You can have any colour in any colour hair though, if you are brave enough. I've had everything from white blonde (interesting in very dark chestnut hair like mine) to copper-red to maroon purple. These days I just have natures highlights - aka grey streaks... 


C~x


----------

